# XRF - Help



## Blue01 (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello guys. Can anybody help me please.

We are in e-waste and catalyst business. We are looking to buy XRF for PM. 
We just get quotation for Olympus Vanta Element XRF. 

https://www.olympus-ims.com/en/vanta-for-precious-metals-analysis/

It is new model successor of Delta Classic handhold XRF.
With build in camera its cost around 22k $ with VAT. 

Did anybody have experience with this model, any info, suggestions please. 

Will it satisfies our needs? 

Thanks.


----------



## anachronism (Apr 4, 2020)

I can't help with that model but what I can say is that I use a Niton analyser and the service from the manufacturer is excellent. 

They also haggle well 8) 8)


----------



## geedigity (Apr 4, 2020)

In my opinion, Niton (Thermo Scientific) is the best for handheld XRFs. Stable software, excellent customer service, reliable equipment. I prefer the lamp verses the source type due to travel and shipping restrictions associated with the source type. They are not the least expensive, but as they say, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Blue01 (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok. Thanks for help. 
I will try make comparison between the model Vanta element and model in same level from Niton brand.


----------



## sanchin3 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello

Have you try checking with Panalytical? They're expert in XRF. 

It's been 30 years that I work with XRF


----------

